# Airplay avec VLCStreamer



## nikola41 (15 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'aurai voulu savoir si il était possible d'envoyer une vidéo en airplay sur l'apple TV avec VLCStreamer ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## nikola41 (24 Décembre 2013)

Up !?


----------



## Nekro (25 Décembre 2013)

Absolument. Et ça marche nickel. Une excellente solution pour lire ses mkv sur l'AppleTV.


----------



## Mrik6987 (4 Janvier 2014)

Et pour lire les fichiers AVI comment cela se passe avec l'Apple TV depuis un PC ?


----------



## Nekro (5 Janvier 2014)

Exactement de la même manière que pour des mkv ou des mp4...

Quoique je n'ai pas testé avec un PC mais je suppose que ça fonctionne comme avec un Mac.


----------

